# Oshkosh



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Ahhh, lots of planes flying into and out of Dubuque, IA. airport the last few days. Radial-engined beauties buzzing around like mosquitos. Like waking up to Dawn Patrol. A B-17 just took my roof off. 

I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth and chased the clouds with silver covered wings...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Envy!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey John,
Yeah, can't make it this year so watching them fly over will have to do.
If you want a fun read, check out oldmodelkits.com "The Gifted Life of a Model Kit Designer". I'm not bragging, I've been truely blessed to go places and do things and get paid for it. And met and worked with some wonderful friends along the way. I love aeroplanes, ya see. And models is my life, ya know.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Dear Mister "The Brush" 

You sir, have had the life many of us dream of. You have been truly blessed.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hiya Al,
I realized after writing the article it sounded like a eulogy (sp) but I just wanted to get it on paper. (Is that YOU, Al?). There's alot of us designers out there, I just happen to be one who decided to let others know. I figured a few modelers would get a kick out of it, a little behind-the-scenes of the model you're holding in your hands. I started doing a follow-up article on what goes into designing a model kit but it was so out of date. I mean, nobody uses a drafting board anymore, do they. Yeah, just call me T-Rex. Yep, still have my board. It's been a really fun ride so far. And I got to design the kits I've always wanted sitting on my shelves. I thank God for my opportunities, wish I would've done more.
Bruce


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thats one of the places on my bucket list....


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Jafo (from Blue Thunder?)
Spend the extra money and spring for the flightline ticket. And bring lots of rolls of film or batteries or memory or whatever. Think "I may build that someday.". And hotel, new planes fly in all week long.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

One for the wingnuts out there,


HIGH FLIGHT

Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth
And danced the skies on laughter silvered wings.
Sunward I've climbed and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds - and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of- wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hovering there,
I've chased the shouting wind along and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air.
Up, up the long delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace,
Where never a lark, or even eagle flew.
And while, with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

John Gillespie Magee, Jr.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

I work in Charleston, WV and with Yeager Airport overlooking the town, there are plenty of aerial attractions every day. Lots of civilian planes, C-130s and every once in a while we have a few fighters pass through. Today I heard something different overhead and looked up in time to see two side by side and a third maybe 20 seconds behind. From directly underneath, they looked like F-104s. Short stubby symetrical wings (no tanks) twin intakes but looked like single engine. Two large empty pylons on each wing. At the time I thought they looked a little short for Starfighters but looking at drawings, they were about right. Couldn't get a photo and I can't say the tail configuration stuck in my head. I have looked at 3 views of more modern, more likely planes but none of them match up. Closest being a T-38 Talon but the wing shape is off. 

So what are the chances of seeing three of these birds nowadays? Perhaps related to the Oshkosh event? Any other guesses as to what they were?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

F-5's maybe? Lots around.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Could be. Don't know which is more likely between F-5, T-38 or F-104. Wish I had noticed the tail better. Actually I wish I had been quicker with the camera. Next time.... No reason why it matters, it's just one of those "mysteries" that is hard to let go.


----------

